# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > The Carolinas and Georgia  Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  Forbes 5 stars- 24 years in a row

## stbartshopper

Sea Island, Georgia-
If you havent been, book it.
We have stayed numerous times. 
A great place for families and couples of all ages as well as singles. 
Beautiful sandy large beaches, wonderful golf courses and tennis courts, deep desea fishing, and numerous restaurants to choose from, both within and outside of the hotel. Great for bicycling. There is a large shrimping company nearby and they are caught fresh daily.
Warning- it is hot and humid in the summer and the prices are similar to those in SBH.
P.S. Jim- we dont know about underwater diving there.

https://www.seaisland.com/

----------


## Happycamper

It's funny because I've always thought of Sea Island as kind of the opposite of St Barth.  Sea Island feels like a mega-resort with their MBA researched vision of the 'best' vacation experience possible whereas St Barth is a collection of a hundred independent entrepreneurs each with their sometimes conflicting dreams of what they love or would want.  Of course some of St Barth is sliding in the direction of pre-canned luxury rather than quirky, but there is room enough for both.

I'm not trying to say one is 'better' than another, just different. Better and best are always personal preferences and is what makes to world so much fun. (And why I dislike the question "What is the 'best' restaurant or car or beach or hotel or whatever?")  Maybe my problem is I'm not a golfer so anyplace that has a golf focus already has a strike against it in my book.

----------


## stbartshopper

We are not golfers either. Sea Island is a mega resort and it is different than SBH. They have maybe three hotels on the island and more properties. Getting on to the island you have to be an island resident/property owner worker or guest of the hotel.

----------


## andynap

I went to a wedding on Sea Island. Wasn’t impressed.

----------

